# Best budget 1080P projector



## 23bossman

Hey guys, I am new to the forum and am about to start my home theater but still trying to learn as much as possible. I am on a strict budget for a projector $1000 or less and am trying to get the best bang for my buck. 3d doesn't matter to me nor does lcd or dlp. I'll have a throw distance of somewhere between 12-15 ft and probably around 120" screen.

I have read a lot of reviews about the Optoma HD20 and am leaning towards that but am open to suggestions. I would appreciate any feedback you guys could give me since I am pretty clueless on all of this. Thanks again and look forward to hearing some of your replies!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

If you haven't already done so, check out ProjectorCentral.com. It's a great site w/ lots of information (reviews, comparisons, owners' comments, projection calculator, etc.).


----------



## 23bossman

Thanks for the link! I will def do that. Any personal opinions?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

23bossman said:


> Any personal opinions?


For $1K or less, the Optoma HD20 seems like the way to go. If I had to replace my PJ tomorrow, I would try to snag a BenQ W6000 for ~$1,500 (which is what I see they're currently selling for on a few U.S. sites). A buddy of mine has one and it's a *really* nice PJ.


----------



## 23bossman

Any personal opinions on the Vivitek H1081 or the Viewsonic Pro8200?


----------



## mechman

This may help.


----------



## Prof.

Mitsubishi HC4000..Highly recommended and stacks up well against higher priced projectors..


----------



## chris71478

If you can stretch to 1100, the Epson 8350 is outstanding as an all-around projector. Very flexible, great brightness, great picture. I know that there's always something better out there, but to me the 8350 offers a lot more bang than the HD20 for not much more money.


----------



## 23bossman

Thanks guys, the Epson 8350 does look like a great projector. I guess I am going to see if I can eliminate the ambient light. For me I think that will be the deciding factor if I can get away with the HD20 or if I need the brightness of the Epson. I really appreciate all the help ya'll.


----------



## lsiberian

23bossman said:


> Thanks guys, the Epson 8350 does look like a great projector. I guess I am going to see if I can eliminate the ambient light. For me I think that will be the deciding factor if I can get away with the HD20 or if I need the brightness of the Epson. I really appreciate all the help ya'll.


Go with the Epson you will have a much easier time with placement and setup.


----------



## ALMFamily

lsiberian said:


> Go with the Epson you will have a much easier time with placement and setup.


Completely with Isiberian on this one - after a few weeks of research on different projectors, I was all set to get this projector for the exact reasons stated until the Panny AE7000 came out. :T


----------



## chris71478

You'll be glad of the extra brightness at 120".


----------



## D Unit

mechman said:


> This may help.


That helped tremendously. Since that was posted approximately 1 year ago, who is on top 3 this year in the sub $1500 price range? How does an older epson 8700ub stack up to these newer models like the benq w6000, epson 3010, epson 8350, and x?

Can anyone suggest a sub $1,500 projector aimed on a 120" black widow screen (10' x 20' room with ambient light)? I don't care for 3d and will primarily watch it for family movies.


----------



## jgourlie

I just picked up a benq w1060 and have temporarily hooked it up real quick to see what it looked liked and man was I blown away. I have an optoma hd66 in my current theater and am building a new one that the benq will go in.

I have been an optoma fan for a long time, but this benq is like a light canon compared to the optoma's I have seen....best thing is it's around $900.

hope that helps,


----------

